# Surflan replacement for bareground control



## Overtaxed (May 9, 2021)

For years, probably 20+ years, I've been spraying Roundup mixed with Surflan around my trees instead of string trimming. It works well, gives me a good burndown and residual control for ~1yr of grasses without any damage to the tree. Problem is, Surflan is about impossible to get anymore, not exactly sure why, I believe there's a problem with chemical production, but, whatever the reason, I can't get jugs of it cheaply anymore.

I'm looking for something to replace it for this application. I can't use a bareground herbicide because that would hurt/kill the trees, I'm looking for a strong Pre-M to mix with Roundup to give me a longer term (as long a term as possible) control of weeds, but right next to things I don't want to hurt.

Suggestion? Prodiamine? I already have that for the lawn, but I don't have experience using it in a Roundup mix for residual control. Something else?


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

Layer of wood chips around each tree? I know you've been doing it for 20 yrs but I'd hesitate to spray most things that close to (and inevitably on) the bark and root flare of a tree. Maybe go the route almost everyone goes - mulch them. It's also good for the tree in improving the soil and helping the soil retain water.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Prodiamine or Isoxaben


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

Overtaxed said:


> For years, probably 20+ years, I've been spraying Roundup mixed with Surflan around my trees instead of string trimming. It works well, gives me a good burndown and residual control for ~1yr of grasses without any damage to the tree. Problem is, Surflan is about impossible to get anymore, not exactly sure why, I believe there's a problem with chemical production, but, whatever the reason, I can't get jugs of it cheaply anymore.
> 
> I'm looking for something to replace it for this application. I can't use a bareground herbicide because that would hurt/kill the trees, I'm looking for a strong Pre-M to mix with Roundup to give me a longer term (as long a term as possible) control of weeds, but right next to things I don't want to hurt.
> 
> Suggestion? Prodiamine? I already have that for the lawn, but I don't have experience using it in a Roundup mix for residual control. Something else?


I traditionally use Surflan (oryzalin) in my bare ground areas as well and then treat with glyphosate or hand pull anything that might pop up. Prodiamine can be mixed with roundup (glyphosate). If you are looking for a pre with a different moa you could use isoxaben or atrazine.


----------



## Overtaxed (May 9, 2021)

Delmarva Keith said:


> Layer of wood chips around each tree? I know you've been doing it for 20 yrs but I'd hesitate to spray most things that close to (and inevitably on) the bark and root flare of a tree. Maybe go the route almost everyone goes - mulch them. It's also good for the tree in improving the soil and helping the soil retain water.


I do mulch the trees in my front yard and just spray a little Roundup as needed. This if for the trees in my field, and without a staff on hire, mulching isn't going to happen (about 400 trees). It's a big enough job with a skid sprayer to hit them all.



> I traditionally use Surflan (oryzalin) in my bare ground areas as well and then treat with glyphosate or hand pull anything that might pop up. Prodiamine can be mixed with roundup (glyphosate). If you are looking for a pre with a different moa you could use isoxaben or atrazine.


What lasts the longest and has the broadest spectrum of control? That's probably the real question I'm asking, can I expect Prodiamine to last a full yr like Surflan does? Put it down heavy maybe?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Put it down at middle rates 2-3 times per year, same with Isoxaben. You can also do granular snapshot which is Isoxaben and Trifluralin, but its expensive.


----------

